# Salt plate grilling. Anybody?



## DWells (Dec 12, 2012)

Has anybody used this or tried this? Does this have any professional legs to it? Or is it just another way for Sur la Table to make obscene amounts of money.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 13, 2012)

are you talking about....
http://www.surlatable.com/product/P...e;jsessionid=8AA5DF02AA3A67938F66CAC80C45493A

that style of cooking has been around for a very long time. 

although there is more cheaper products here...

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_6ez6dh53cs_b


----------



## DWells (Dec 13, 2012)

Any experience with it? Trying to think out the logistics from a professional point of view. Will it sit on a broiler for a 4hr shift? Would I need to baby it in any way? Cleaning at the end of the night, or a one use item?


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 13, 2012)

from what it said you can use it a few times. But remember salt "melts" for a lack of a better word. I myself haven't done it before. I have been wanting to do the salt crust type of cooking tho.


----------



## DWells (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of searing hamachi and other light fish on it. I wonder if oil decreases its lifespan?


----------



## ecchef (Dec 13, 2012)

Is it dishwasher safe?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 13, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Is it dishwasher safe?



Probably depends on who your dishwasher is...

:running:


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 13, 2012)

I used it before for thin beef and tuna, works well.


----------



## DWells (Dec 13, 2012)

Any further comments on its use? In a pro-kitchen, length of use, re-usability, approx. ideal sear temp, length of pre-heating?


----------



## Reede (Dec 13, 2012)

Just be careful in a humid environment if you haven't used it in a while. It requires a SLOW heat up. Otherwise, it can 'splode. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## DWells (Dec 13, 2012)

So maybe SLT is on to something the with transport rack? Preheat carefully in an over, then move it to the broiler. Do you pre-oil the fish/meat like normal, or does that decrease the longevity/increase cleaning/inconvenience?


----------



## steeley (Dec 14, 2012)

They were quite the fad a few years ago. Here is a site to answer some of your questions.
http://www.atthemeadow.com/shop/Resources/How-to-Cook-on-Pink-Himalayan-Salt-Blocks


----------



## DWells (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info guys. So if this was a fad a few years ago, and my culinary area is about 5-10 years behind, will I be hailed as avant garde?


----------

